# What are you using to increase HDL?



## mugzy (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm guessing many of you like me have your challenges keeping your HDL (high-density lipoproteins) up to a respectable level. What are you doing or using to get and keep your HDL levels within predetermined tolerances?

Mine as came in at 28 yesterday. What is your HDL?


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks for the reminder.  I’m past due for bloodwork.  Gotta get on top of that.


----------



## Tiny (Jan 21, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I'm guessing many of you like me have your challenges keeping your HDL (high-density lipoproteins) up to a respectable level. What are you doing or using to get and keep your HDL levels within predetermined tolerances?
> 
> Mine as came in at 28 yesterday. What is your HDL?



Mine was low a few tests back. Hummus olive oil and cucumbers. Simple snack that satiates, and got my numbers back on point. Olive oil is good on rice as well. Extra virgin. 

Side note - If your middle eastern / Italian joints don't serve extra virgin by default, I would be suspicious


----------



## Jin (Jan 21, 2021)

I’m usually at 36. Even high doses of fish oil doesn’t significantly increase mine. 

Genetic factors play a huge role. 

Great topic. Not sure how else to raise it bedsides getting omegas in and/or supplementing with fish/krill oil.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 21, 2021)

Mines always around 30-35 unless I'm on orals, and then it really tanks. Genetic lipid profile. My father and uncles all have the same thing and they have never juiced.

Niacin will bump it up a bit, but there's studies of niacin having stroke risk. There's also a prescription grade niacin to boost HDL out there.

I'm pretty sure studies show boosting HDL alone does not lower heart disease risk, and that's why most Dr's just prescribe a regular statin.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 21, 2021)

Wanna come on my cardio regimen?


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 21, 2021)

Mine was at 28 towards the end of 2019 as well following almost 8mos of tren, and even some methyl tren. It bounced back pretty quick using a keto diet with a hefty dose of omega 3's and cardarine.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 22, 2021)

Zocor,Tricore and omega fish oil


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jan 22, 2021)

Omegas! Cook mostly everything w olive oil!
Blood work scheduled next week!


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 22, 2021)

Olive oil raw is great. Cooking with it however is not. I do some coconut oil and avocado oil for cooking and raw both also.
!S!


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 22, 2021)

I just started taking a shot of olive oil every morning to hopefully help with my blood pressure. Ill report if this helps HDL also


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 22, 2021)

Krill oil and cardio.


----------



## LITTLEMAGS (Jan 22, 2021)

most guys dont like the cardio aspect of it BUT it has helped me tremendously plus EFA's.


----------



## Mhenshaw (Jan 22, 2021)

Watching....  excellent topic!!!


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 22, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> I just started taking a shot of olive oil every morning to hopefully help with my blood pressure. Ill report if this helps HDL also


Don't do more than a shot.. even that is gross. I drank a cup off a dare and had bad shits within a few hours


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 22, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Don't do more than a shot.. even that is gross. I drank a cup off a dare and had bad shits within a few hours




On day two. No stomach issues so far but I appreciate it.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 23, 2021)

Glad you asked  this, I have a great example.  Hopefully this is helpful, but it is impressive at any rate.

Mrs. BRICKS  HDLs are 116 at last lab draw.  How does she do that?  Well, she is very disciplined in her diet and training.  We never eat out, ever.  She does 60- 90 minutes of cardio daily.  Does that help? Not sure.  However, she eats about 16 oz of farmed Atlantic salmon every day.  We're in an area where our grocer can get this fresh and we buy a whole salmon, 15-18 lbs every couple weeks for her.  They fillet it, she cuts it into 1 pound pieces. We pay a permanent sale price if $7.99/lb.  

Can we get protein for her cheaper?  Of course.  But what price do you put on health?  Our lifestyle is not a hobbies, so yeah, well worth it.  The health benefits for her a right there on her bloodwork.


----------



## Jin (Jan 23, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Glad you asked  this, I have a great example.  Hopefully this is helpful, but it is impressive at any rate.
> 
> Mrs. BRICKS  HDLs are 116 at last lab draw.  How does she do that?  Well, she is very disciplined in her diet and training.  We never eat out, ever.  She does 60- 90 minutes of cardio daily.  Does that help? Not sure.  However, she eats about 16 oz of farmed Atlantic salmon every day.  We're in an area where our grocer can get this fresh and we buy a whole salmon, 15-18 lbs every couple weeks for her.  They fillet it, she cuts it into 1 pound pieces. We pay a permanent sale price if $7.99/lb.
> 
> Can we get protein for her cheaper?  Of course.  But what price do you put on health?  Our lifestyle is not a hobbies, so yeah, well worth it.  The health benefits for her a right there on her bloodwork.



Your wife’s going to have to move to Japan well after you are dead and gone just to find people her own age to hang out with. 

Ive never heard of anything like those HDL levels. Have you seen such levels before? Or even higher?


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 23, 2021)

Jin said:


> Your wife’s going to have to move to Japan well after you are dead and gone just to find people her own age to hang out with.
> 
> Ive never heard of anything like those HDL levels. Have you seen such levels before? Or even higher?



Nah man.  I was impressed.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 23, 2021)

Hey Bricks keep an eye on her HDL.. there's a limit to just about everything as to what's optimal for the body.

https://www.uspharmacist.com/articl...tentially-can-confound-laboratory-results-1-1

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4889017/


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 23, 2021)

Farmed seafood has its own issues.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jan 23, 2021)

I literally just had my annual physical, so I have fresh labs. My HDL is 60, LDL is 111 (probably still a little high from my last Anavar run. It usually takes me a couple months to normalize.

I eat a lot of butter (the good, Irish, grass-fed kind), avocados, salmon, a tablespoon of heavy cream in my first cup of coffee every day, take 2000mg Krill oil and 2200mg fish oil per day. That's obviously in addition to chicken, beef, pork (lean pork).


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 27, 2021)

This is why I wanna run the hell out of cardarine. I've read a lot on it. I do my homework. That stuff is GOLD for recovery internally, even proper organ functionality.


----------



## Jin (Jan 27, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> This is why I wanna run the hell out of cardarine. I've read a lot on it. I do my homework. That stuff is GOLD for recovery internally, even proper organ functionality.



You might want to do some research on why it stopped being pursued for human use.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 27, 2021)

Jin said:


> You might want to do some research on why it stopped being pursued for human use.



Because of potential heart failure. Yes sir. I've read that too.

Edit: you may also be referring to its "cancer causing " capabilities too. While it was controversial for some time, new studies suggest they were wrong and only magnified an already occurring problem in some patients rather than 'creating' the problem that the earlier studies purported.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 27, 2021)

Link from "more plates more dates" as an example of this. 

https://moreplatesmoredates.com/does-cardarine-cause-cancer/


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm using oatmeal to lower my LDL.  Cook with olive oil to help increase HDL.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 27, 2021)

Jin said:


> I’m usually at 36. Even high doses of fish oil doesn’t significantly increase mine.
> 
> Genetic factors play a huge role.
> 
> Great topic. Not sure how else to raise it bedsides getting omegas in and/or supplementing with fish/krill oil.



I'm in the same boat... Crappy genetics prevent me from raising my good cholesterol no matter which diet I follow.  In fact, I had worse HDL on a doctor recommended diet for six months than I had just eating healthier most of the time.

OTOH, diet and exercise keeps my total cholesterol down, so I do have that going for me.  I did ask my doctor about one of those medical studies that showed individuals suffering heart attacks and strokes had healthy cholesterol profiles just to show him up about the risk for heart attack or stroke...


----------



## snake (Jan 27, 2021)

My BW lab range is over 40 and I was always 34-35 at best. My entire family has issues with low HDL. About 3 years ago I started to add in some fish oil in; morning and night. My last BW a month ago had me at 42 so I have to give credit to the fish oil raising my HDL for the last 3 years.


----------



## Beserker (Jan 29, 2021)

My BW from early January had me at 45 for HDL.  
221 total. 
155 LDL
107 triglycerides 
3.4 LDL/HDL
VLDL 21
Cholesterol/HDL 4.9

Last year I was at 197 total
46 HDL
126 LDL
126 Triglycerides 
2.7 HDL/LDL
25 VDL
Cholesterol/HDL 4.3

ALT was at 57 this year versus 33 last year.

A little weird.

Concerned me enough to hop back on fish oil 2000mgs/day which I neglected the second half of last year, and begin a SKD.  Going to do BW again in April and see what, if any changes are happening.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 24, 2021)

Jin said:


> You might want to do some research on why it stopped being pursued for human use.



I've read, and understand, all the studies (including the one you are referencing) I've seen on cardarine, and personally I feel the risks are overblown. This is long, but I promise it's a read worth considering, and I hope you will see that I've tried as best I can to be unbiased in the data of the study, and careful in my analysis of the study as a whole.

The formula to convert clinical animal dosage to equivalent human dose is as follows:

HED (mg / kg = Animal NOAEL mg/kg) × (Weightanimal [kg]/Weighthuman [kg])(1–0.67)

The calculation for an 80kg man works out as follows:

Human Equivalent Dose = (3) × (0.509/80)(1–0.67)
Human Equivalent Dose = (3) x (0.0063625)(0.33)
Human Equivalent Dose = 3 x 0.18845044723
Human Equivalent Dose = 0.5653513417 mg/kg

This works out to be about 45mg for a human; which is 25mg more than the "recommended" max dose by SARM proponents (I realize cardarine is PPAR and not a SARM, don't shoot the messenger). Most people who don't understand the study like to claim that the rats were given the equivalent of 40x the HED.... I hope you can see I am being fair and unbiased here. Continuing on....

That's no the end of the story here. These particular rats are Han Wister rats. These type of rats, with no drugs at all (100% natty), is a maximum of 36 months. The reason why this matter is because the study you are referencing was run for 2 years non-stop.  So basically from the moment the rats were born, until they were the equivalent human age of 60 years old.

So the entire data set of the study is inherently flawed.

I have no doubt the risk of cancer is there, but I also believe it is extremely low considering that this drug is typically run for 2 months at a time at most.

Cardarine is proven to dramatically improve lipid profiles that have lasting effects (I've seen this in my own blood work) . If someone cannot get their lipids in check by other means, then i say a limited run of cardarine is the lesser evil and I personally am willing to accept the risk profile it brings based on the study data available to us.

Ending comment; as it relates to carcinogenesis, rats are actually not the best proxy when trying to determine if the pharmacology of a drug may present itself in humans. What I mean is that results from rat studies have shown that they do not translate consistency into results seen from human studies when reviewed on a per substance basis. You can use your google-fu to find the detailed studies related to this.  https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/16084718/


----------



## Send0 (Mar 25, 2021)

The TLDR of my reply above is that the study is heavily flawed. The rats were given 2.5x the human equivalent dose from the time they were  born, until they were the human equivalent of 60 years old (rats have max natural lifespan of 3 years, study was run for 2 years). In addition, there are other studies unrelated to cardarine that acknowledge rats are mostly miss, and very little bit, when it comes to determining if a substance that is carcinogenic to rats will also be carcinogenic to humans.

Chances are you have everyday items in your house that pose a greater risk for promoting cancer in humans than cardarine, considering the dose and duration it is recommended to be run for by those in the AAS and SARMS community.

For me, I'm willing to accept the risk profile of cardarine. I would especially recommend it for anyone who struggles with cholesterol issues and cannot get it down via cardio and diet. Cardarine is proven to having lasting impact on lipid profiles, even after being run for a short 4 - 8 week duration. Meaning I view out of range lipids as a bigger health risk than the carcinogenic profile of cardarine as seen in the rat model studies.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 25, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Link from "more plates more dates" as an example of this.
> 
> https://moreplatesmoredates.com/does-cardarine-cause-cancer/



Nice... Wish I had found that first. It sure would've saved me a ton of time typing my response to Him. LOL


----------



## Send0 (Oct 19, 2021)

Unrelated to cholesterol, but one thing I never see mentioned much is the positive impact that cardarine has on liver enzymes. 

I was within range naturally in the high 30's/ low 40's... but with cardarine my AST/ALT dropped down to about 12 and 15 respectively.

So given I view cardarine as low risk; I would absolutely recommend cardarine for anyone running an oral that is known to be harsh on the liver. It will significantly improve liver enzymes, even if running as low as 10mg daily.


----------



## flenser (Oct 24, 2021)

I'll have to try it. Never seen my AST below 30, ever.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 24, 2021)

My HDL was 70 in August, which is about typical for me. I take 4K fish oil per day, split am/pm as well as 1000-2000 krill oil, depending on whether I'm on cycle and what I'm running. I also East lots of healthy fats from oily fish, heavy cream, grass fed butter, etc.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jan 25, 2022)

Oh, also a tablespoon of Salmon roe every day.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 25, 2022)

mugzy said:


> I'm guessing many of you like me have your challenges keeping your HDL (high-density lipoproteins) up to a respectable level. What are you doing or using to get and keep your HDL levels within predetermined tolerances?
> 
> Mine as came in at 28 yesterday. What is your HDL?



Just whole food nutrition will keep mine stable
That being said PEDs play their part to get there faster and minimize the amount of time I spend with low HDL and elevated LDL

To crush LDL and increase HDL within thebsoan of 2 weeks of a blast....

1. Epitalon, plays a massive role and improves sleep anyways.
2. Cardarine, significant help with lipids.
3. If I need to stabilize quickly, Niacin.. the kind that flushes you and makes you feel like you're on fire.. a quick boost/solution to out of whack lipids.

Obviously, just like AAS, these will artificially bring you back into acceptable levels, but the "Lipid Gains" will be temporary without proper. nutrition.

Luckily my wife is Vietnamese and I eat an absolute fuck tonne of fish, so once I'm stable I stay there as long as I eat clean


----------

